# Diy Co2... Safe?



## Alexraptor

Well i'm kind of looking at setting up a simple DIY Co2 system for the plants in my P tank.
But i'm not sure how to keep track of the levels or if it will work at all, and i really don't want to risk killing my P.

The Big problem i have is that my water is very alkaline, PH above 8 and Kh off the chart on my test kit aka 16+.
My P has done fine in the water for most of his life, but i'm not sure how the alkaline water interacts with such high levels of PH and KH, since its way above most of the Co2/PH/KH charts i find.
So i guess to break it down to two simple questions.

1.) Would a PET bottle with Co2 DIY Co2 mix be at any risk of producing "too much" for a 38g tank?
2.) Would said setup actually make any kind of difference in such alkaline water?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

You shouldn't have to worry about DIY co2 producing too much co2, it'll basically produce just enough to help a little bit, but it is a big hassle for the minimal benefits it provides. I would stick to no co2 or look into investing in a pressurized co2 setup -- you could get going for a little over $100 and upgrade your system down the road if you like it.


----------



## Alexraptor

Unfortunately a $100 setup is not in my budget right now.

I'm also trying to figure out how to measure Co2 levels in the water.
Most of these accurate Co2 tests seem to incoporate a Ph reagens and have a Ph reading as well, but most if not all Drop Checkers and stuff seem to only have a Ph chart up to 8.0.
How do i reliably measure the Co2 levels in my alkaline water that has a PH of almost 8.3 and a KH somewhere over 16 dkh?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Are you planning on doing a big DIY co2 setup using multiple staggered bottles with the yeast mixture? If you are only planning on running one or two bottles, you really shouldn't have to worry about measuring the co2 content of the water, you will be nowhere near the 30ppm that is recommended with pressurized co2.


----------



## Ba20

Dont waist your time doing DIY co2 its way to much of a hassle and if you dont change the bottle or bottles out in time it can create a reverse syphon. Not to mention the constant flux in co2 levels you will have major algae issues


----------



## Alexraptor

Ba20 said:


> if you dont change the bottle or bottles out in time it can create a reverse syphon.


Which is why one has a check valve.


----------



## Inflade

if its not in the budget then dont do it. you seem to like megivering things up.

its not worth it.


----------



## Ba20

First off when you find a decent pressurised co2 system for a hundred bucks let my know b/c i will buy 3 of them, Secondly i dont see you spending 15 + shipping for a specialized co2 return valve. If you dont want help dont ask for it









http://www.aquariumplants.com/Tunze_Co2_non_return_Valve_p/tun7070.010.htm



Alexraptor said:


> if you dont change the bottle or bottles out in time it can create a reverse syphon.


Which is why one has a check valve.








[/quote]


----------



## maknwar

Dont know of any return valves that will work with a DIY co2 setup. Most require pressure to pass through it, which the DIY method does not produce. IMO, DIY co2 is only good for small tanks (10g).


----------



## Alexraptor

I do know a lot of people have had success with these simple and cheap devices.









http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=10109



Ba20 said:


> If you dont want help dont ask for it


Oh i do want help, just not the help i seem to be getting.
No offense to anyone, but what i want to know was exactly what i said in the original post, the relation between Co2 and very Alkaline water, and how to measure Co2 content in Alkaline water.


----------



## Ægir

You use a chart to measure how much CO2 is in the water based on PH and KH... If you have alkaline water, CO2 will make it more "soft" so add CO2 until you can use a chart. RO water will bring it down as well.

CO2 chart

And under NO circumstance should you put yeast and sugar in a CLOSED or fully sealed container... it WILL explode and with lots of force.


----------



## iLikePiranhas

instead of a check valve, you can use an old gravel cleaner tip, where the hose is connected, same sh*t different shape


----------



## jamezgt

You don't have to worry about the DIY CO2 producing too much CO2. I think a 2L bottle is recommended for every 10~15 gallons! Just be sure to use a check valve (double check if it's flowing to the aquarium before installing) and make sure the bottle is in a secure place to prevent it from tipping over.

I have amazing results with DIY CO2 in both my 55 & 75 gallons. I change it once every two weeks, and it's honestly about the mixture of sugar:yeast and HOW you make the mixture. And whatever you do, do not shake the sh*t out of the bottle!


----------



## ryanimpreza

Alexraptor said:


> if you dont change the bottle or bottles out in time it can create a reverse syphon.


Which is why one has a check valve.








[/quote]
for sure a check valve, other than than its safe.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

DIY co2 probably won't be worth the hasstle for that tank size. I'd either hold off entierly, more to pressurized or mayby try some fertilizers or something instead. There is no way to control diy co2 but it doesnt produce dangerous amounts anyways


----------



## Alexraptor

Well its a non-issue now anyway since i unplanted the tank weeks ago now.


----------

